# Suggestion for some books to prepare for AIEEE



## TheLetterD (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello
Since the system is gonna change this year I want to get a book which explains the theory well AND helps me prepare for AIEEE
Pls note I do not care for books that just prepare you for IIT-JEE exams.
Its beyond my capacity and neither am I interested. 
So Pls suggest me some good books for Maths, Chemistry and Physics
I have been using Pradeep for Chem and Physics and Assignments from my coaching centre + NCERT for maths in +1
I am now in +2

Also I wanna know, Kapil Sibal said the system of 40% weightage for Boards marks will be applicable from 2013
PLS HELP! I didnt understand what he meant by 2013
Does he mean the 2013-2014 batch that will/Have joined +1 this year, or the 2012-2013 batch (Like me) who just passed their +1 Exams and have entered +2.
PLS HELP!
You can either reply to me here or in the other thread I created:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/155092-cbse-announcement-discussion-thread.html
Thankyou! 

Why isnt anyone replying?
:/


----------



## nims11 (Apr 8, 2012)

My AIEEE preparation was a subset of my IIT-JEE preparation. NCERT is enough for AIEEE. What  matters is your speed and accuracy.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 11, 2012)

> What matters is your speed and accuracy.



this matters in every other exam.

for physics if you are not reading hc verma then you are at loss.Try to read it and practice all the exercise questions like mcq ,single choice questions and numerical problems.

This book is sufficient or i will say more then enough for physics.

for chemistry read NCERT .This is great and sufficient.

for maths i don't remember .

also try to buy some good book which has only practice  questions in it.You will get many doubts while solving practice questions instead of just reading books.

you shouldn't be listening to kapil sibbal .He is an idioter.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 20, 2012)

hi,
For AIEEE , though i was not very successful this year but i can recommend you to buy a question bank of last 10 year question papers of AIEEE and try to solve them in 3 hours, this will increase your performance in aieee and go backwards i.e. start from question paper of 2002 then 03 then 04 and so on....
as for the books Chemistry NCERT is more than sufficient for AIEEE dont touch anything else and for physics just try to remember every formula as the questions unlike JEE are formula based and H.C. Verma is good though i used D.C. Pandey for mathematics AIEEE series from Arihant is best.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 20, 2012)

> for physics just try to remember every formula as the questions unlike JEE are formula based



Are u sure ? Because some years ago pattern was changed . questions were not formula based anymore.


----------



## adimax (Jul 20, 2012)

@krazylearner. I gave AIEEE back in 2010,got air 8345 gen category.Let me give you my 2 cents.

1.If studying PCM,try to keep up with IIT JEE level,even tho u you feel that u cant.
2.Tip1#:HCV is a must for physics,all questions to and fro,must be mastered.F### NCERT phy.
3.Tip2#:NCERT Chem(11th and 12):finish it off,F### the rest.
4.Tip3roblems plus in IITJEE-A Das Gupta.F### the rest.
5.Tip4:If you are able to do even 70% of it *PROPERLY*,safely assume that ull score 200~210 in 'EEE,IITJEE is a diff game together
6.Tip6:*THE ULTIMATE TIP*:Forget your social life,internet,games,tv etc. and slog ure assoff,coz u never know what is there in JEE or 'EEE when u give one............


----------



## nims11 (Jul 20, 2012)

adimax said:


> *6.Tip6:THE ULTIMATE TIP:Forget your social life,internet,games,tv etc. and slog ure assoff,coz u never know what is there in JEE or 'EEE when u give one............*



This stuff about forgetting your social life and blah blah is all bullshit (might be true for JEE). I just studied hard with planning (without sacrificing anything at an extreme level) for 3-4 months.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 20, 2012)

I suggest you join a good coaching center. IMHO just studying books ain't gonna be enough. Cracking these exams need a different approach, and they train you to since them in less time. But it ultimately falls on much effort you put. 

And I have been hearing that the JEE main is gonna be a bit tough. Since it will act as a filter for JEE Advanced candidates.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 21, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> Are u sure ? Because some years ago pattern was changed . questions were not formula based anymore.


ummmm..... well by formula based of course i meant theory based and simple numerical questions.(i gave exams this year only) and yes after the new pattern u should know the theory and all the formulas very well and do practice the questions. if your theory is sound and you know every formula of the book by heart i am sure u can easily solve 25 questions out of 30 (this goes only for physics and chemistry)...


----------

